# The search for an ADV ...



## ShaneW (3/7/16)

Thought I should share this for all those looking for an All Day Vape (ADV)...

So I've been vaping for 2 and a half years and have had a Vape shop for 2 years. In that time I've always been searching for the infamous 'ADV' very much unsuccessfully. Having a Vape shop has made different juices reasonably accessible and I've tried in the region of 1000 juices both local and international.... With most of them not hitting the spot for more than a day or 2. 
Yes there have been a few that I still LOVE to Vape but only for a day and then I either lose the flavour or get bored. 
Although I have been blowing big clouds for a couple of months, I am still a big fan of mouth to lung vaping so my ADV would most probably need to fit that profile. 
After watching @Rob Fisher go on about XXX (Vapour mountain) in a cCell Gemini, I decided that this had to be the next move. I got this setup on an eVic and was instantly hooked on 7.5mg XXX mouth to lung at 26W... Finally, after vaping for over 2 years I found my ADV. crazy part is that XXX is a litchi menthol and I've never enjoyed menthol... Until this. 

So now after vaping XXX in a cCell Gemini on the eVic for 2 months I felt as if I needed a change. I do still blow 100W clouds most nights with whatever juice tickles my fancy but every morning and afternoon I'm back to the long lost ADV. 
So a few days ago, after feeling like a change, but not sure where to go, I had a brain fart... I had some Vape mob papa smurf which is an awesome blueberry/energy drink flavour but I find it a bit hectic by itself. So I added some of that to the XXX and WOW... Just found the next level. 
So my current ADV is:
40% Vapour mountain XXX 9mg
20% Vapour mountain litchi 6mg
40% Vape mob papa smurf 5mg
In a cCell Gemini on an eVic mini at 26W

Please don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to punt any of these brands (I currently don't stock any of them), I'm just trying to give you some ideas that your ADV is out there and might be a mix of a few juices... Don't stop looking

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Stosta (3/7/16)

Thanks for sharing! As a XXX addict I will definitely try this!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/7/16)

I love my xxx too. Its amazing. Just placed a order for some more and like you @ShaneW i use it in my gemini with ccell coils. Amazing stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/7/16)

XXX rocks my planet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ShaneW (3/7/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> I love my xxx too. Its amazing. Just placed a order for some more and like you @ShaneW i use it in my gemini with ccell coils. Amazing stuff.



Rob hasn't definitely created a Vape culture

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ShaneW (3/7/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> I love my xxx too. Its amazing. Just placed a order for some more and like you @ShaneW i use it in my gemini with ccell coils. Amazing stuff.



Are you also suffering from the airlock? I've got into such a habit of the anti clock-clockwise twist and waala flavour again ?


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/7/16)

ShaneW said:


> Are you also suffering from the airlock? I've got into such a habit of the anti clock-clockwise twist and waala flavour again ?



I do suffer from the airlock issue.
Its strange cause when i bought the tank my first fill was problem free only when i refilled then the airlock issue started.

But now i too only tighten the top cap till the top is just tight enough that it doesnt wobble and no issues at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (3/7/16)

@ShaneW, thanks for this thread- i think you are touching on a very interesting and sometimes forgotten aspect of vaping:

Mixing ready made juices

Glad you found something you like. I know you have suffered for a long time with losing the flavour of what you are vaping, so its great to hear you can mix it up like that for something you like

My mom and i have also found several great mixes. My mom has an ADV which is 3 parts VapeKing coffee and 1 part Vapour mountain coffee. The VM coffee is dark and strong while the VK one is light and milky. The mix is super for her.

On my side I can also vouch for XXX being used with other juices. What i have often done is put a bit of XXX into my "Strawberry Ice" blend. Its great. Also I have been making a simple PG/VG blend with menthol drops and then adding just a touch of XXX for its flavour. Its lovely in the Reo/RM2. So pure and fresh.

This evening I discovered Paulies Coffee Cake mixed with a bit of Hardwicks Debbie Does Donuts. In the DogeV2 dripper so its easy to drop in the two. Lovely. Cant believe I only tried it now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/7/16)

Silver said:


> @ShaneW, thanks for this thread- i think you are touching on a very interesting and sometimes forgotten aspect of vaping:
> 
> Mixing ready made juices
> 
> ...



My dilemma...
Im so affraid to mix up premium juices.
They are expensive and the last thing i want to do is spoil a good juice.


----------



## Silver (3/7/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> My dilemma...
> Im so affraid to mix up premium juices.
> They are expensive and the last thing i want to do is spoil a good juice.



I just do it with a bit and the dripper is a great way to test combinations with a few drops
Saturate the wicks with the "base juice" then one or two drops of something else on top. And when you vape it you can tell how the flavours go together. Obviously not the same as mixing them properly but gives one an idea what goes with what.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/7/16)

Silver said:


> I just do it with a bit and the dripper is a great way to test combinations with a few drops
> Saturate the wicks with the "base juice" then one or two drops of something else on top. And when you vape it you can tell how the flavours go together. Obviously not the same as mixing them properly but gives one an idea what goes with what.



Thanks i will try it out. If it goes anything like my venture into diy a few months back im in for a laugh 
Land up with some bubblegum hotcross bun watermelon flavour

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (3/7/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Thanks i will try it out. If it goes anything like my venture into diy a few months back im in for a laugh
> Land up with some bubblegum hotcross bun watermelon flavour



I hear you
Some juices just dont mix with others

My favourite ready made juice blends are generally as follows:
Any fruity juice with any menthol type juice
Any coffee with a dessert or choc (i drop VM coffee concentrate into their Choc Mint juice)
Tobaccoes with menthol juices or menthol concentrate
I have tried coffee with tobacco but need to experiment more with that.

I suppose its trial and error but at least its lots of fun

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

